# Marlin or Ruger 10/22??



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been wanting to get my wife into shooting lately and I thought a semi-auto .22 would be a good way to help her feel comfortable and confident. I'm pretty sure I've got it narrowed down to 3 rifles: a Ruger 10/22, Marlin 795 or Marlin 60 (tube fed). What one do you think I should go with? I like the idea of saving a bit of money on the Marlin... plus I think the Ruger is well, kinda ugly haha. I'd love to hear your opinions!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Ruger 10/22 IMHO..... great gun and a million after market products for it.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Definitely the 10/22. I have somewhere between 12,000-15,000 rounds through mine and it is still going strong. And I *definitely* don't clean it as often as I should...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

You couldn't pay me to own a firearm with a tube magazine. Biggest pain in the neck there is. The Ruger is the only 22lr I would consider.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

10/22 all the way!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Is there another 22 semi automatic rifle other than the 10/22?

It is too bad that Remington discontinued their Nylon 66 back in 89. That was also a fine 22.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not trying to pick a fight, but I just thought I'd throw this out there. I have had a ton of experience with 10/22's in all sort of different setups, and I couldn't name a single firearm I hate worse. For starters they jam a lot, I have a early fifties model browning Belgian-made .22 that I almost never clean, and it shoots circles around any 10/22. I've found them to be particularly inaccurate as well, and just all-around unpredictable. These rifles are just like their aftermarket add-on's when it comes to quality, Mass Produced. As for the marlins, I haven't had to much experience with them. I know you're after a semi auto, but if I ever had to choose an ideal and economic beginning .22, I'd get a Henry Repeater. If you wanted something a bit pricier, you cannot get a better semi auto than the Brownings. They will never disappoint you and will be a beautiful addition to your collection that will last much longer than the ruger.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always loved my 10/22

Its a fantasticly fun rifle to shoot. And accurate enough to have some fun too.

Secretly though, I want a Browning SA 22


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Browning at triple the price certainly is a very nice rifle. I own two of the 10/22's and why would anyone own two of nearly the identical gun? Well, because they are awesome! I have put literally no less than two thousand rounds threw the pair and I can't think of a single jam, literally! Honestly, not a single jam. For anyone to say differently, maybe I could show them how to clean a rifle?? Those that I own are the 1' bull barrel, hammer chiseled with scopes, so not the standard cheapo model, but I don't think the action is any different. On the other hand, my brother bought a Marlin and I can only think of it jamming only about 3 times. It went like this, just bought it and takes the first shot and jammed-wouldn't eject. So we use a ramrod to pop it out from the muzzle. Second shot, same as the first, but a little bit louder and a little bit worse. Third shot-same result. So, yes buy one of these:
Browning SA 22 Grade VI $1,300
Browning Grade I $605
Ruger 10/22 with target barrel $365
Ruger 10/22 econ model $212
A very nice thing with the 10/22 is that you can get a special pink barrel or stock or something like that she may like better than a standard rifle to make it specifically hers rather than getting her a bowling ball with your name engraved on it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

closing in on 5000 rounds through my 10/22 and I think the only time it ever jams is when I see how fast I can squeeze off 25 rounds of the cheapest lead ammo I can find lol.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have multiple 10/22's and I have NEVER had a problem with any of them. they work! there is a reason they are the best selling 22 in the world. I've owned multiple marlin 60's also and I have yet to own one that DOESNT jam. stay with the tried and true 10/22!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I have always loved my 10/22
> 
> Its a fantasticly fun rifle to shoot. And accurate enough to have some fun too.
> 
> Secretly though, I want a Browning SA 22


I have two... and some Norinco copies. IMO, its hands down the best .22 rimfire design on the planet. And **** sexy too.

Oh and the last Norinco I picked up at a pawn shop for $79. It was filthy inside but after a serious cleaning, its been a fantastic rifle.

-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I own a marlin right now and have shot 10/22's a lot. Here's my take-away: The marlin is a fine gun and does the job. What it lacks vs. the 10/22 is the customization. If you want to get a 50 round banana clip, you can't do that with a marlin, custom stocks aren't as available for the marlin. But they both shoot fine. I've rarely jammed my marlin, and like the tube magazine, because it reminds me of shooting when I was a kid.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Lots of vote for the 10/22! Sounds like that may be the route to go... thanks for the input!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have the 795, and i haven't had any problems with it at all so far. You can find 25 round banana clips for it. I haven't shot it in awhile, but it's a fun cheap plinker!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

As if you need more convincing 10/22 so customizable love mine! Compact small barrel and ease if loading vs tube feed. Besides how cool is a banana clip for a 22!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One of the neatest things about a 10/22 is that if you have 2 of them and get bored with just shooting them you can build one of these.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t104815080


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Good grief, That thing is an abomination. At about 250 a pop plus the kit, probably around 500 after tax, you're looking at a 1000 buck monster that I've heard needs a ton of tuning before it will fire properly. I want one!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a couple of 10/22s and I will tell you they are by far the best 22s around for the price. I have had a few jamming problems but then I solved them by buying better ammo. They seem to not like the lead crap. If you buy copper plated rounds they will certainly not jam.

Another thing to keep in mind is the price. The reason that they are affordable is because of the way they are manufactured. Ruger uses investment casting instead of CNC machining. This makes for a bit lower quality overall and you will get one or two out of a batch that may have a problem. However, if you put a few extra bucks into it you can turn it into a very reliable and accurate gun. My recommend is the 10/22. Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I just noticed that Gunnies has 10/22s on sale for $199 right now


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a Marlin. It sucks. I wish I had a 10/22.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

I must I have both and I love my 10/22 ruger by far more...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Between the Marlin Model 60 or the Ruger 10/22 it would be the *10/22* without hesitation. 
From what I've seen, with extensive shooting comparing my 10/22 and several friend's Marlin 60s, the Marlin has eventually turned into a gun we fondly called the "Jamamatic". Even with extensive cleaning, done often, the Marlin with plenty of rounds under the belt just can't match the reliability of the Ruger which didn't get all the TLC the Marlin required. This seemed to apply across the board with several 10/22s vs. a similar amount of M60s. You saw the Marlin Jamamatics go up for sale used after owners got fed up, but not the 10/22s. In fact good deals on used 10/22s are hard to come by. I have heard that newer Marlin 60s have some improved internals and aren't quite as bad, but I would rather go with the surer thing of the Ruger.

One problem I ran into with feeding reliability with my 10/22 was feeding truncated-cone bullets like the Remington Yellow Jackets. Especially with hi-cap aftermarket mags. A switch to conventional round-nose bullets like CCI Mini Mags or Winchester Super-X HPs was all that was necessary to make the 10/22 as reliable as any .22 semi on the market.

The incredible amount of aftermarket parts for the 10/22 just seals the deal. You can replace everything with upgraded parts and make an incredible shooting machine out of them. If a problem crops up, there will be an aftermarket answer.



> Fishrmn » Mon Jan 30, 2012 8:31 pm
> You couldn't pay me to own a firearm with a tube magazine. Biggest pain in the neck there is. The Ruger is the only 22lr I would consider.


In reference to tube-fed semis - they do seem to be less finicky to bullet shape and feed truncated cone or any other .22 LRs without issue as long as the lifter mechanism has quality like in many models such as the old Remington Nylon 66 and others. They also feed .22 Longs and Shorts in many models as well. However this doesn't seem to be a necessary feature any more. Tubes are just a bigger pain when you want to unload the chamber with than mag-fed .22s. With a tube, you have to remove any spring pressure that pushes the next round in line to chamber + eject the chambered round. Often this involves virtually unloading all the rounds in the tube. With a mag fed rifle you just remove the mag (easy!) and eject the chambered round. If you are in and out of (or on and off off) vehicles a lot, this may be an issue. This is the main point _Fishrmn_ is referring to, although loading ammo can also be a bit more tedious because the magazine inside tube assembly must be pulled out and dealt with to some degree or another.

So to me, while the detachable magazine is a nice feature on the 10/22, it is not the make-or-break the deal thing like the propensity for the Marlin 60 to jam is. That is the _real_ headache. Nobody likes a "jamamatic".


----------

